# All over prints/Cut and sew



## Kevin A (Aug 11, 2012)

Okay, so I'm new to these forums so I apologise if I've posted this under the wrong category or used a misleading title for the thread. I'm starting a clothing label and and aiming to launch with at least 4 designs in 2 months. I've been searching the internet back and forth for quite some time now trying to find resources on the cut and sew process where the design is printed on the fabric before the shirt is made and I've been looking for companies/manufacturers who can do this and do it well. My aim is to have shirts like these made:

Slurpee, Drop Dead Clothing

Catsberry Ripple, Drop Dead Clothing

My biggest concern is quality and durability and I want to use the process that produces the highest quality, most vibrant and durable shirts. It'd be greatly appreciated if someone with the appropriate knowledge could explain all the different approaches to achieving all over prints to me and point out the method that produces the highest quality apparel and point me in the direction of a manufacturer that can achieve these results. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mabuzi (Jul 3, 2007)

Those shirt are printed as yardage and then sown together and not all over screen printing. I cannot recommend a supplier though.


----------



## starchild (Jul 22, 2009)

It can also be done sublimation. Which means a large format inkjet and a jumbo heat press. Design by humans uses a dtg to accomplish this. But that's a 200 thousand dollar machine.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SII


----------



## Kevin A (Aug 11, 2012)

Which of those processes has the better quality results?


----------



## starchild (Jul 22, 2009)

Kevin A said:


> Which of those processes has the better quality results?


Both are fashionable but more shops will own the sublimation over a dtg that can print that size.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SII


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Kevin, Dye sub is what we have been talking about.


----------



## starchild (Jul 22, 2009)

skdave said:


> Kevin, Dye sub is what we have been talking about.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7u9LG_bqeTE 

I'm posting this with my phone, so if link don't work YouTube all over sublimation

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SII


----------



## starchild (Jul 22, 2009)

If/when you're confident enough about your business plan you can get into it for yourself for under 20Gs. As apposed to cut and sew or out sourcing.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SII


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

We print thousands of shirts like this monthly. We use a twin platen that speeds up production by 50%


----------



## starchild (Jul 22, 2009)

skdave said:


> We print thousands of shirts like this monthly. We use a twin platen that speeds up production by 50%


Does twin platens entails the press head sliding from one platen to the next? Or one press head pressing both platens at the same time?

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SII


----------



## ScreenFoo (Aug 9, 2011)

So is the implication that the 'Slurpee' shirt was originally white and done dye sub? Seems odd, if you examine the collar, as well as the medium grey back of the shirt...


----------



## starchild (Jul 22, 2009)

ScreenFoo said:


> So is the implication that the 'Slurpee' shirt was originally white and done dye sub? Seems odd, if you examine the collar, as well as the medium grey back of the shirt...


No implications. Just alternative options to cut and sew.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SII


----------



## ScreenFoo (Aug 9, 2011)

Cool--just seemed like from a casual observation of the thread one would assume this design could be done as pictured dye sub without a cut and sew, which seems rather impractical to me--although perhaps less impractical than I would think. 
I'm certainly much more a printer than a presser.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

starchild said:


> Does twin platens entails the press head sliding from one platen to the next? Or one press head pressing both platens at the same time?
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SII


 
The platen slide under the Heater and moves up to the heater. Then down and out . Then the other one does the same, while we our getting the next one ready.


----------



## starchild (Jul 22, 2009)

ScreenFoo said:


> Cool--just seemed like from a casual observation of the thread one would assume this design could be done as pictured dye sub without a cut and sew, which seems rather impractical to me--although perhaps less impractical than I would think.
> I'm certainly much more a printer than a presser.


The all over design should not be a prob for sub just not on that color shirt.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SII


----------



## starchild (Jul 22, 2009)

skdave said:


> The platen slide under the Heater and moves up to the heater. Then down and out . Then the other one does the same, while we our getting the next one ready.


So the platens moves not the head.
I know of smaller presses where the head slides over to the next platen.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SII


----------



## Kevin A (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm looking to have these all over multicoloured designs on 100% cotton shirts like similar clothing labels


----------



## atigerwanabee (Sep 30, 2011)

cyberhorse is who I use to do my all over prints. They cut and sew them as well. I will go to the local show this week and see others there who do the same thing. There will be cyclewear there which I"m sure they will do what you want. They sublimate the pieces then they sew them. Jakprints is another company. Look into them. I think Conde does the same thing I"m not sure. The website is cool. I love my shirts. I always get ask where I got them. One day I will post them here. You guys would love them!


----------



## michellefanfan (Oct 26, 2009)

Obviously, both t-shirt design of DROP DEAD are cut&sew printing process. When you check their detailed pictures carefully, the collar print placement is different 1 and another, so i'll say it was printed on cutting panel and assemble next. Of course, the print could be completed on a finished shirt as well as long as the screen size is large enough just like some people said larger enough to print on a roll of fabric, then no problem to print on a shirt. Both shirt are light colored shirt, then normal water-based screen printing will work out. 

To Kevin: 
if you don't like a cut&sew process, try to search any printer who are capable of doing jumbo size or belt printing, all-over t-shirt printing is the keyword when you search. 

-bill


----------

